# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kush e gjen i pari?

## Sokoli

Po mundohesha te bashkangjisja nje imazh por qenka e pamundur ta bej BROWSE. Pse keshtu? Keni ndryshuar ndonje opsion?


_Cuna ra muri...u prish loja..._

----------

